# am i in or not?



## juicetiger (May 14, 2006)

girlfriend told me i was getting chubby. i really can't tell and would like some other opinions......
positive/negative comments welcome. 
i really don't mind but she says she doesn't like "flab"
unsure if i qualify........ 

View attachment FetchImageJPG.asp.jpg


----------



## juicetiger (May 14, 2006)

here's another, more revealing shot, perhaps. 

View attachment FetchImageJPG-1.asp.jpg


----------



## inertia (May 14, 2006)

what super trousers, in the second picture. 

i wouldn't say you're chubby. Your little bulge around the middle is cute, though!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 14, 2006)

chubby? hmmm another 20# and you will officially entering in *CHUBBY WORLD* hehehehe..lookin good...keep eating and wearing that tight clothes for us GRATEFUL FFA in the world :smitten: MEOWWWWWWWWWWWW xox Wendy


----------



## crazygrad (May 14, 2006)

if you're chubby, I'm Princess Margaret.


----------



## ciccia (May 15, 2006)

I'm asking myself how old is your girlfriend? It seems to me that she may be just too young to overcome the stereotype pressure, among the youth it's common to be common, that is, to like what everybody else likes, that is, as far as the crowd generally hasn't got the ability to develop personal points of view, if the ads say slim is beautiful then there's nothing else to like.

Your tummy is extremely cute  but also extremely small!  (yet, i hope!  )


----------



## Dutchgut (May 15, 2006)

If you're interested in getting fat, you show some signs that you could fill out nicely, but you've not really begun.


----------



## juicetiger (May 16, 2006)

what a range of opinions! 
thanks, and please continue.
my gf still maintains i'm out of shape (carelessly brandishing unfamilar terms such as "spare tire" and "love handles" ?)
i'm unsure, but i think she's exaggerating..........

thanks again for the positive/negative feedback.......
just fishing for public consensus


----------



## ciccia (May 17, 2006)

juicetiger said:


> i'm unsure, but i think she's exaggerating..........



but of course she is.. i'm 99% sure that if you check your BMI (body mass index - just type it in a search engine and you'll get a plenty of bmi calculators) you'll find out that your weight fits in the "normal" range! 



juicetiger said:


> thanks again for the positive/negative feedback.......
> just fishing for public consensus



i don't think any public consensus could matter! it's your body, your life, and in my opinion it's better to be the way you like yourself, just find out what way  as for the others, if they appreciate you, they should also accept you no matter what your appearance is; if they don't - are you sure of really needing the people who care about showing off and don't care about who you are?

and, personally, i think you'd like nicer beeing chubbier


----------



## inertia (May 17, 2006)

...forgive if i'm wrong, but I reckon that the fact our lad here has posted topless pictures of himself on _this_ website probably indicates that _he's_ probably quite keen already on the idea of 'being chubbier'...

...and i say good for him. Whether the anti-fat girlfriend exists or not, I reckon that he should go with what i suspect he wants and let himself fatten up. 

But I _would_ say that.


----------



## Karebr12 (May 17, 2006)

I say dump the girlfriend and let me show you how a woman _should _appreciate her man's body!! (hehe) You look FANTASTIC... but I think you could definitely stand to gain a little more. From what I can tell I really like your style too!


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 17, 2006)

then pigs are officially flying...


----------



## slimchic77 (May 19, 2006)

Karebr12 said:


> I say dump the girlfriend and let me show you how a woman _should _appreciate her man's body!! (hehe) You look FANTASTIC... but I think you could definitely stand to gain a little more. From what I can tell I really like your style too!




And when she's done can I take a turn ? :wubu:


----------



## Kiki (May 20, 2006)

juicetiger said:


> girlfriend told me i was getting chubby. i really can't tell and would like some other opinions......
> positive/negative comments welcome.
> i really don't mind but she says she doesn't like "flab"
> unsure if i qualify........



Your getting the beginnings of a little spare tyre but I wouldn't call you chubby. You obviously like it or you wouldn't have asked us, you'd have just gone to the gym! These are the 'before' photos...go and work on the 'after' photos! :eat1:


----------



## juicetiger (May 21, 2006)

of course i like it. i just wanted to seek others' approval of what i think is good begining?
even though gf doesn't like it, she places very little importance on phsyical form-preference. 
but, it's nice to know that other females find it to their liking....something to consider........
i'm afraid these ARE the after pictures. i seem to go in cycles with my weight, with gaining/losing muscle/fat fluctuating over 5 week periods. i took those at my plateau of weight and body fat %. i've since lost ten pounds and icnreased muscle mass by 3 pounds. it's always like that. my activity increases with my extra food consumption, i become more active, then less-hungry, and eventually almost malnourished and so on back up.......it's interesting 
i'll post new pictures when i'm back up again, or at least softer.........
just checking where i stand/
and what, exactly, is a "spare tyre"-----i've heard it, and the last post mentioned one, but i don't understand the term and what constitutes.....
(bear with me, i'm isolated in respects as regards popular culture).


----------



## vlrga (May 21, 2006)

I'd guess that you're slimmer than average; not that what's "average" matters on an individual basis (I'm not even sure what the average/median size or weight would be).

Most people that stay around the same weight fluctuate a few pounds up and down now and then, depending on a little more calorie intake here and a little more exercise there. If you go in cycles, you could enjoy having a bit of a different shape at different times! Probably wouldn't get boring.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 31, 2006)

Cute tummy. Your g/f is crazy. hehe


----------



## Stevefezzik (Jun 3, 2006)

juicetiger said:


> of course i like it. i just wanted to seek others' approval of what i think is good begining?
> even though gf doesn't like it, she places very little importance on phsyical form-preference.
> but, it's nice to know that other females find it to their liking....something to consider........
> i'm afraid these ARE the after pictures. i seem to go in cycles with my weight, with gaining/losing muscle/fat fluctuating over 5 week periods. i took those at my plateau of weight and body fat %. i've since lost ten pounds and icnreased muscle mass by 3 pounds. it's always like that. my activity increases with my extra food consumption, i become more active, then less-hungry, and eventually almost malnourished and so on back up.......it's interesting
> ...



Think of standing with an automobile tire ( no rim) around your waist, eventually if you get really fat that tire resembles your future belly.

Drink a lot of beer, you'll gain weight fast.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

You're not chubby. Your girlfriend is making mountains out of molehills.


----------



## MickRidem (Jun 4, 2006)

A very adorable little belly, but very far from chubby. You'd look *great* with some more on ya.


----------



## juicetiger (Jul 10, 2006)

excusethe quality and general disheveled appearance, i wanted to capture the moment. 
girlfriend still finding me too soft and wondering when i became so flabby.
still don't think i am but i do like it. as usual, comments are welcome and encouraged. 

View attachment FetchImageJPG-1.asp.jpg


View attachment FetchImageJPG.asp.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 10, 2006)

juicetiger said:


> excusethe quality and general disheveled appearance, i wanted to capture the moment.
> girlfriend still finding me too soft and wondering when i became so flabby.
> still don't think i am but i do like it. as usual, comments are welcome and encouraged.




*u are beginning to get soft...another 50# would look GREAT : >
*:eat2:


----------



## Dutchgut (Jul 10, 2006)

You're beginning to pooch out a bit, but you have a long way to go before you become soft and flabby. If you continue to progress, I hope that your girl friend can admit to herself that she likes your softness.


----------



## juicetiger (Jul 11, 2006)

and more evidence of this "pooching" out......(?) 

View attachment 100311881_f48ba_f.jpg


----------



## Dutchgut (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, it is there. You've become noticeably softer and fleshier around your navel. I hope that your girl friend soon succumbs to the charms of your soft belly.


----------



## juicetiger (Jul 12, 2006)

so i finally have an official spare tire and could be considered flabby? (in the general consensus, at least).
it's odd, considering no change in weight, but welcome, at any rate.
looking for other opinions too............
here's a photo from last summer for comparison.... 

View attachment FetchImageJPG.asp.jpg


----------



## Dutchgut (Jul 13, 2006)

Spare tire is a bit too ambitious for the moment. If that's what you want around your waist, you'll prpbably have to gain twenty-five pounds or so. How would your girl friend feel about that?


----------



## juicetiger (Aug 25, 2006)

back again,
i've been told i have cellulite on my belly. i didn't believe it so i took some pictures. now, i'm not sure.


----------



## juicetiger (Aug 25, 2006)

i forgot to show the evidence............
as always, comments and advice are welcomed, positve or negative. i'm not sure how i feel about all this....... 

View attachment FetchImageJPG-1.asp.jpg


View attachment FetchImageJPG.asp.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 25, 2006)

juicetiger said:


> i forgot to show the evidence............
> as always, comments and advice are welcomed, positve or negative. i'm not sure how i feel about all this.......



*
yup..first signs of the beautiful *CELLULITE*...you have finallly put on a VERY FEW noticable #S...keep stuffing and overeating..never say no to MORE!!!!!!!
and you will grow up to be a BHM perhaps* :eat2:


----------



## Amandy (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the progress, your belly has done well this summer :eat1:


----------



## juicetiger (Nov 8, 2006)

if anyone's curious...........
i'm up to 168 pounds and 21% body fat.
at my lowest over the summer i was 149. 
girlfriend has now officially dubbed me "chubby" and grabs my love handles at least once daily.
as usual, i seek public feedback and advice. positive or negative. 
p.s. ignore the beard, it's an experiement. 

View attachment FetchImageJPG.asp.jpg


----------



## love dubh (Nov 8, 2006)

You cut off your hair! You've got a chubby Zapata look going. It's cute!


----------



## juicetiger (Nov 9, 2006)

i'm just experimenting with less on hair on top and rocking the ernesto revolutionary bit for a couple weeks........zapata nails it!
so, more on subject, (and keeping congruent with the thread's title), is it safe to assume i am finally on the chubby or at least flabby side of the fence, at last? 
just collecting general subjectivity..............
according to charts (if it matters), i'm a good 12 pounds too heavy, and my body fat % is slightly high......
i wonder if its a bad thing?


----------



## juicetiger (Feb 22, 2007)

i can't find the camera right now but wondering if anyone would like to see progress. the last update didn't warrant much in terms of feedback. currently, i'm a bit fatter, i think. at least, my girlfriend, as usual is my only source of feedback and she's letting me know with increasing frequency about my state using words like chubby, heavier, flabby, (a lot), puffy, and "a bit too much excess fat all over" untoned, etc. i've gained about 15-20 pounds in the past year but that's just a number. i've no idea if she's just exagerrating or if there HAS been a noticeable increase. it's all really new to me to not be in the slender/average/toned camp and of course, i like the change. but, i'm looking for other feedback please. girlfriend says that if other girls find my current body attractive it's because they don't have to touch my flab! that may sound mean, but it's all tounge in cheek. i'll post a new pick if any one wants to see but i'd appreciate an honest assessment of the last year photo trajectory previously posted. postive/negative advice comments are welcome as long as they are honest. i place little value in my physical appearance but i do wonder what others behold.


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 23, 2007)

post all the pictures you want.
i still wouldn't call you chubby.
however, you are getting there.
also, your girlfriend is nuts.
when i use chubby, i use it as a compliment.


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Feb 23, 2007)

You are on the way. I´d enjoy to see the progress. 
Keep eating :eat1: 
Then keep posting


----------



## juicetiger (Apr 1, 2007)

ok here's a new pic. please comment on change (if any). (i always take one when i have a beard...)
girlfriends' comments getting more frequent. along with "you're so flabby", "you've got a spare tire now" she's taken to exclaiming "muffin top" upon viewing my shirtless torso. i can't tell if that's a good thing or even if that's true. (she was prone to exagerration in the past, so how about now?)
all comments appreciated. i'd be self-conscious if i didn't actually like it. but , is all just imagination? 

View attachment 23779540-544021.jpg


----------



## Daknee (Apr 1, 2007)

juicetiger said:


> ok here's a new pic. please comment on change (if any). (i always take one when i have a beard...)
> girlfriends' comments getting more frequent. along with "you're so flabby", "you've got a spare tire now" she's taken to exclaiming "muffin top" upon viewing my shirtless torso. i can't tell if that's a good thing or even if that's true. (she was prone to exagerration in the past, so how about now?)
> all comments appreciated. i'd be self-conscious if i didn't actually like it. but , is all just imagination?




To answer your question on any changes since your last photo posting, is kinda hard. I myself to not see any changes. It's hard to tell because the camera angle is different. Have you gained any weight since then? What does the scale say?
Yes, you have gained weight since last summer. Im assuming you were with your girlfriend then. She has expressed a disliking for the new flab. Have you told her you're liking the new you? It also seems the belittling is working for you, you like it. I'm wondering is it also working for her? This is to say, I know for example arguing in some relationships works for some couples. It's just the mechanics of the relationship. Is this the kind of thing for the two of you? Or do you think she does the belittling because she truly would like you to return to the trim you?


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Apr 1, 2007)

If you are chubby then the Pope is Jewish. As an avowed FFA, I would not even look twice if you walked past me. Not that you're ugly, you're just not chubby. Tell your girlfriend to come to Dims and look at real fat guys if she does not believe you.

Here's a real fat guy for you:







What can I say, I have a thing for Vinnie Paul. (Man, that girl in the pic is so lucky :smitten: )


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 1, 2007)

You're untoned at best, and totally cute. Not fat by any means, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to get that way.. 

Happy eating!


----------



## juicetiger (Apr 2, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> You're untoned at best, and totally cute. Not fat by any means, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to get that way..
> 
> Happy eating!



thanks everybody for the comments and astute observations on the relationship 
and krissy 12, you're pretty easy on the eyes yourself.


----------



## juicetiger (Jul 4, 2007)

another summer and i feel flabbier than ever. of course, girlfriend's comments are increasing in their frequency (muffin top, love handles, chubby etc). she is 100% convinced that i've crossed over into being officially fat in the last 18 months or so. i feel awfully jiggly but still am unsure and welcome your usual comments about current state esp. compared with previous form. am i flabby, fat, chubby, or just untoned? 
thanks in advance 

View attachment 100404975_696a5_f.jpg


View attachment 100404976_41de1_f.jpg


View attachment 100404977_89353_f.jpg


View attachment 100404979_e3415_f.jpg


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 4, 2007)

Great update, you're definitely chubby now..in my opinion. I bet your gf likes to play with your belly.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 4, 2007)

<tugs on leash, smirks, wonders if he should post pics asking same question>  



Krissy12 said:


> Great update, you're definitely chubby now..in my opinion. I bet your gf likes to play with your belly.





Krissy12 said:


> You're untoned at best, and totally cute. Not fat by any means, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to get that way..
> 
> Happy eating!


----------



## juicetiger (Jul 7, 2007)

girlfriend SAYS she doesn't like playing with flab but maybe she does secretly. i don't think so. so, if i'm chubby now, should i stay that way? does it look bad? i see minor changes but i could be deluding myself. appreciate feedback given. (my cats broke my scale so i haven't been referring to the numbers for guidance).


----------



## cammy (Jul 7, 2007)

When things break in our house we blame the cats as well...

I would agree that you are now officially chubby. I think you can tell if your gf likes your chub by the tone of her comments. But, if she's a grabbin', she's a lovin'.


----------



## juicetiger (Aug 4, 2007)

not a day goes by that my girlfriend (and now, others) mention my chubby, buddha belly. 
i'm often invited to the gym or pool.(hmmmmm)
i went on the scale yesterday and was shocked that it read 185! the heaviest i've ever been and at least a 35 pound gain in 18 months. i like it but i'm confused about how it happened so fast and, as always, if there is appeal outside of my limited scope. so, am i in or not? a full-fledged bhm? the scale and bmi and body fat % classify me as such so i guess i am. do i really have this so-called "muffin top" (whatever that is) or "spare tire"
here's a new batch for viewing, comments welcome, feedback welcome. note earlier pictures in this thread for comparison purposes. it's a trip. 

View attachment 100413635_e5654_f.jpg


View attachment 100413638_2982c_f.jpg


View attachment 100413639_24577_f.jpg


View attachment 100413640_c884f_f.jpg


View attachment 100413641_39ebf_f.jpg


----------



## juicetiger (Aug 4, 2007)

my back is something else. i don't even recognize myself. is it bad? i really don't think so but i've been conditioned to think it unattractive. thanks in advance for all your wonderful feedback. i think i won't get any heavier than this. my clothes don't even fit, the first time i needed to upsize my clothes since i was like 16 or so. 

View attachment 100413642_985f4_w.jpg


View attachment 100413647_35a18_f.jpg


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, Juicetiger, I am not sure how to advise you except that, based upon my own experience gaining weight while dating (and as you indicate as well), it seems unlikely that your girlfriend will ever "come around" to liking your new weight. I am not saying you should lose weight or even stop gaining if that is to your liking, but you may end up needing to find someone who will appreciate it. Certainly the responses from women you have received here have been exceedingly positive.

I don't want to be a downer, but based upon the "progression" of photos you have posted, I would have expected your girlfriend to have sent clearer signals by now if she actually, if "secretly" likes your weight-gain. Of course, that is based purely on my own experience and your future experience with your girlfriend may be very different.

When I first started dating my girlfriend, I was rather lean and had been all my life. I am guessing that may have been the case with you before you had gained enough weight to warrant posting your earliest photos here. By the time I looked about as you did in the first photo you posted, my girlfriend (who was and is VERY lean herself) had already been commenting to me that I was getting "plump." But then she also seemed to do nothing to discourage further weight-gain and actually "helped it along." She liked to cook for us both (but really more for me) and she continued feeding me as much as ever even after she started calling me "plump." So that was a clear message that she actually liked it even if she did not state as much outright.

As I became roughly the size you are in your later photos, she had switched from calling me "plump" to saying that I had become "chubby." But again, she did not abate from cooking for me regularly and preparing rather rich foods in fairly large quantities. Again, if she did not like me "chubby," her actions certainly did not indicate as much.

Before long, she finally worked-up the nerve to tell me that she LIKED me with the added weight and even shyly asked if I would not mind gaining more. This was a relief to me and I happily agreed. From then on, she cooked more food for me than ever, I ate more than ever, and very soon I became MUCH more than chubby with her encouragement and "assistance."

My point is that, even early on, my girlfriend sent fairly clear signals that she, at least, did not mind my initial weight gain and maybe even liked it. This was all confirmed later when she "came out" as wanting to see me gain more. I am inclined to think that, even if your girlfriend only "secretly" likes your added weight, she would be sending some clearer signals to that effect even if she is not ready to come right out and state as such.

But, of course, I could be entirely wrong here. I hope this is of some help.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 6, 2007)

juicetiger said:


> my back is something else. i don't even recognize myself. is it bad? i really don't think so but i've been conditioned to think it unattractive. thanks in advance for all your wonderful feedback. i think i won't get any heavier than this. my clothes don't even fit, the first time i needed to upsize my clothes since i was like 16 or so.



Hi there  Ive just read this thread from beginning to end and what I can say is... you ask here "is it bad?" and you always ask for comments etc. I think you take the pics because you are loving your gain, every second of it and you relish every new crease and dimple of fat as you find it. You love the way your body is changing and want to show it. Nothing wrong with that of course. The fact you post on the ffa/bhm board shows that you know its not going to be "bad" here. But as for the girlfriend stuff. Well... if she doesnt like it, but you love gaining, then you have to think what is more important to you. Simple as that. If it gets to the stage of "if the fat doesn't go, she does," then you have a decision to make. 

However, I do think that really you just post here to show your delight in your changing body, so say that!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 6, 2007)

I would say, from the last few pics, that you have definitely passed into chubby territory  You look great, I especially like the back rolls :smitten: 

Bella xXx


----------



## juicetiger (Aug 7, 2007)

the comments are great. of course, i do delight in it and want to post where it would be shared. my girlfriend is anything but pleased, at least it seems from her constant teasing and surprise. she says i used to be so thin, almost wistfully, while playfully grabbing flab and scoffing in mock disgust. her conditioned preference is thin, esp. on herself, so i'm trying to get her over it. 
she's been working out very regularly the last month so as to lose 10 pounds she thinks are unsightly. of course, i just happen to gain even more weight at the same time. it's just weird and surprising to become something i've always admired but never thought i'd be. (after 31 years of thin, it's a sudden shock to gain just as many pounds in one year). because of her paranoid body image issues, i always wonder if perhaps she's subjecting me to the same standard and hence i doubt if what i see is really chubby or if she's exaggeratting. at first, she was, perhaps seeing what was coming, judging by public response. but now, i guess there's no longer a debate, as everybody seems to agree i'm chubby now. 
anybody else want to throw their two cents in? am i chubby/fat/bhm now? in what way? what parts of my body indicate as such. has there indeed been a noticeable change. what word would describe me now? flabby? untoned? slightly overweight? fat? 
just feeling about the general consensus. thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 7, 2007)

Juicetiger,

Sorry if my posting seemed overly negative for supposing that your girlfriend likely would already be sending some clearer signals if she liked your weight gain. I had merely based my conclusion on your own words such as when you wrote, "girlfriend SAYS she doesn't like playing with flab but maybe she does secretly. i don't think so."

But now that you write that, "she says i used to be so thin, almost wistfully, while playfully grabbing flab and scoffing in mock disgust," I now think that I may have jumped to an incorrect conclusion. Only you can say for sure, but if her reaction is, in fact, one of "MOCK disgust," then that would imply that her words do not reflect her true feelings.

Particularly if, as you say, she has "paranoid body image issues" related to her own weight, then she may be reluctant to admit that she finds your added weight attractive. It is certainly possible that SHE may want very much to remain very lean herself, but that she may also "appreciate" your increased weight.

That was, sort of, the case with my girlfriend. She was, and is, VERY lean and was always very careful not to gain an ounce. Even so, she liked and even preferred seeing ME gain weight. So the two things are not necessarily inconsistent. Even on this forum, there are many women who are rather slender, but who are also FFAs.


----------



## juicetiger (Aug 7, 2007)

what she truly thinks, 
what does everyone else think of her claims, 
that's what is of interest to me.

are her claims based in reality
or exaggerated paranoia/body image distortion?

i do appreciate the analytical comments, thanks.

still seeking honest appraisal of changes, and how much, etc.
thanks

glad someone could like the rolls, i kind of stretched to make it happen, but all the same, i'm glad i'm not the only one who finds it compelling.


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 8, 2007)

I am glad I could be of some help, Juicetiger.

As for an appraisal of your "changes," I am guessing the "analysis" of the FFAs on the forum would be of more value than what I could offer.

All I can say is that you have come to look about as i did when my girlfriend began to refer to me as "chubby." I had become a bit larger than you are now before she said that I was "fat," but if you keep gaining, you will surely qualify as "fat" fairly soon.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Aug 8, 2007)

you look large to me, but that is just my opinion n i hope she loves it


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, you are kind of chubby as of the most recent pics (and your back looks just fine to me). But in the first few pics, you were skinnya bit soft around the edges, but still skinny.

Your girlfriend is either teasing you, projecting her own anxieties, or just being unkind.

-Qit


----------



## Dutchgut (Aug 23, 2007)

It's good to see that you've gotten pudgy. I hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## booklover1991 (Aug 24, 2007)

You look amazing. I love your spare tire. I have no idea what your girlfriend's problem is, if she didn't like your flab that much I think she would have already broken up with you. I really think that she likes it, but is too shy to admit it. 

You need to post more pics.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Aug 24, 2007)

Any new pix?luv 2 c


----------



## juicetiger (Feb 4, 2010)

well, my girlfriend broke up with me in august and it's time i updated. i'm pretty sure i've gained. as usual, i would appreciate feedback, criticism, etc. am i officially fat/flabby now? i'm pretty sure my body became a major turn off to my ex girl and would like some other opinions. please read the thread from the beginning to remind yourself of the journey so far...thanks everybody! 

View attachment 02-04-10_0456.jpg


View attachment 02-04-10_0457.jpg


View attachment 02-04-10_0458.jpg


View attachment 02-04-10_0459.jpg


View attachment 02-04-10_0500.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 4, 2010)

You want some opinions on what? Why your girlfriend broke up with you? Or if you are fat / flabby?

I am sorry, but I cannot help you with either of those. Sucks she broke up with you though, duder.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 4, 2010)

I think most of the FFA on here will think your body looks great, unless they like SSBHM in which case they'll think you're too small.

Like Ruby said, it's clear you totally love gaining and being heavier so I think you should for certain stick around here and talk with FFAs and feeders and other gainers so you can see your urges are totally normal (not common, but normal) and others either have them or seek out partners who have them. I've been around this community for a couple of years now and in all that time i've met exactly one feeder/FA who had not been into this since childhood. I suspect you have been and you will likely find a lot of "me too" moments as you read this board and also the Erotic Weight Gain board. Don't be afraid of exploring fantasies; at this point apart from having gained a small amount of weight that is all it is. 

Whether you just like being a little heavier or your secretly wonder how it would be to double your weight or to have a feeder girlfriend, don't limit your thinking at all even if you find yourself thinking about stuff that scares you or you think is weird.

Meantime enjoy your new body. A lot of people get really sexed up when they do this so i hope that is the case for you as well. (By sexed up I mean feeling horny all the time and just generally being more confident and feeling more sexy.)


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, my, Juicetiger, what an absolutely lovely progression you have posted for our viewing pleasure.

Given that it took a couple of years for your ex-girlfriend to go from the occasional "You're getting chubby" to "Get out of my life," paired with your corresponding weight gain over the same period, I think it's safe to conclude that either she is not an FA or she's in deep denial. No closet is that deep, so I would guess that she is not an FA.

I'm sorry that your relationship ended. But, truly, I believe it's her loss.

The first photos I saw hinted at the suggestion of a little belly pudge -- very very cute. Then there were some intermediate photos that showed your waist steadily thickening and your little belly pudge expanding. Even cuter.

Your latest photos? **swoon**

WOW. Abso-fricking-lutely GORGEOUS, thankyouverymuch. A lovely round, full belly that I would love to get my hands on. :smitten:

What a treat to have seen you charting your progress, watching the birth of little baby love handles and then seeing them grow up into nice big love handles for a fully adult tummy. 

Believe me, there is no shortage of women who will appreciate you not in spite of your belly but for who you are, and for whom your additional 40-plus pounds will be a sweet treat.

I think your gain is terrific, and I'm glad that you agree that it's something you wanted. Phoo on your ex. She clearly doesn't know what's good in life. Among others, a self-aware, articulate, rockin-the-hairdo growing BHM.

Go you.


----------



## Dutchgut (Feb 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear that it did not work out between you and your girl friend. 
Clearly there are many woman on this board who prefer BHM's. Yet, you are just pudgy, less so than in your previous post. 
Perhaps you would do well to spend some time attaining the format that you prefer, and then observe which women are strongly attracted to you. The resulting relationship might be quite fulfilling for both of you.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice progression, being able to watch you fill out. Juicetiger, as far as I'm concerned, you've arrived... But how do you feel about your body? You know a lot of us like it, and we know you're not shy on sharing it... So how do you feel?


----------



## siren_ (Feb 8, 2010)

Juicetiger.... you look like a different person in these last two pictures. : / _I'm calling shenanigans. _

Anyway, someone breaking up with you because of how you look is petty. People like that rarely love you anyway.


----------



## tpamour (Feb 8, 2010)

I love how round your belly is. I would definately call you fat now. What is your current weight?


----------



## Isla620 (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree with the others who have said you're officially fat now. Congratulations! The belly is more than just a spare tire, in my opinion, and the love handles in the back are looking really good. *thumbs up* You look like a totally different person compared to the first set of photos.

Are you going to continue gaining? Or are you satisfied with where you are right now?


----------



## juicetiger (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks all! current weight=about 210. 
i may continue, who knows? it's nice to hear positive feedback, i guess i'm officially fat now...


----------



## juicetiger (May 3, 2010)

ok, so i'm jazzed with all the positive comments and pretty much accept and enjoy my new fatness. (i guess). it's still hard to believe. if you look at the progress in these pics, i'm sure you'll agree there have been some significant changes.
my ex recently visited me and we went swimming. needless to say, we won't be getting back together. seems she believes i'm way too fat now and unlikely to get another girl interested until i lose weight...
she made me self-conscious again...here's some recent pics, what do you think? 
is there really that much of a change? 
do i need to "tone up"?
too fat?
too flabby?
do i have formidable love handles/spare tire?

love the feedback, positive or negative.


----------



## juicetiger (May 3, 2010)

here they are 

View attachment 05-03-10_0430.jpg


View attachment 05-03-10_0431.jpg


View attachment 05-03-10_0432.jpg


View attachment 05-03-10_0433.jpg


View attachment 05-03-10_0434.jpg


----------



## juicetiger (May 3, 2010)

feedback please 

View attachment 05-03-10_0435.jpg


View attachment 05-03-10_0436.jpg


----------



## Esther (May 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about you and your girlfriend. I have to admit that you're looking really good though! You seem to be about the size of my current boyfriend right now... maybe a little smaller. Unlike your ex-girlfriend, I was not at all upset when he started putting on weight.


----------



## Dutchgut (May 3, 2010)

Your belly is nicely rounded, your love handles are more than noticeable, and your upper arms are formidably broad. You would seem to be attractive already to women who are seeking a plump man who might become yet heavier. I would urge you to make the acquaintance of some of these women around you and then venture into a relationship with one or more of them. You would likely receive positive feedback from them in contrast to the demeaning criticism that your ex gave (gives) you, and a deeper, satisfying bond might well develop.


----------



## stldpn (May 3, 2010)

juicetiger said:


> ok, so i'm jazzed with all the positive comments and pretty much accept and enjoy my new fatness. (i guess). it's still hard to believe. if you look at the progress in these pics, i'm sure you'll agree there have been some significant changes.
> my ex recently visited me and we went swimming. needless to say, we won't be getting back together. seems she believes i'm way too fat now and unlikely to get another girl interested until i lose weight...
> she made me self-conscious again...here's some recent pics, what do you think?
> is there really that much of a change?
> ...



No offense, I recognize you've been posting here for some time, but has it ever occurred to you that your ex is abusive and someone you should stay away from? Within a relationship it is rarely considered loving to call your SO too chunky, flabby, or fat. Certainly there are girls that don't dig weight gain, but you don't HAVE to subject yourself to rude stuck up chicks.

On another note, you're posting in an area where I'd say better than 50% of the male participants are more than 60lbs over "ideal" weight... and the ladies here dig it, no need to ask. With every set you ask "Am I too Flabby?" Seriously, you still look like an average white boy to me. You are chubby, but you are far from massive. The question is are YOU happy the way you are? Because, if you are, then your ex matters not.


----------



## BigChaz (May 3, 2010)

You have had people telling you the same thing in this thread since 2006 and only have 25 posts, yet you still keep asking the same questions?

Am I the only one who sees the pattern here? 

Why do I always have to be the bad guy. I should just start playing ignorant all the time.


----------



## rabbitislove (May 3, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You have had people telling you the same thing in this thread since 2006 and only have 25 posts, yet you still keep asking the same questions?
> 
> Am I the only one who sees the pattern here?
> 
> Why do I always have to be the bad guy. I should just start playing ignorant all the time.



Cuz us girls love bad boys. Duh.


----------



## nicegutx6 (May 20, 2010)

this was a really cool thread to be honest.
However not to be rude but have some confidence! I know your mind has you tricked into insecurity but three years of being here should have cured that


----------

